# Neuer Arbeitsspeicher !



## kingkutschat (7. Mai 2004)

Hab mir vor ne Woche bei ebay ein 512 MB PC 133  SDRAM Modul gekauft.
Es kam heute und  eigendlich ganz gut, doch beim hochzählen des Arbeitsspeichers zeigt der Rechner nur 256 MB an und wenn ich unter Systemsteuerungen/System schaue steht da au nur 256MB Ram.

Nun meine Frage wie kann ich feststellen ob es auch wirklich ein 256 MBRam Modul ist?


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

Wenn du mehr über dein PC wissen willst und ihn mal richtig schneller und aufräumen möchtest, dann eigne dir DAS irgendwie an und du wirst begeistert sein 

Benütze Tune Up schon lange, ein richtig gutes Programm! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## ZweiA (8. Mai 2004)

Hi 
Bau den Ramblock einfach mal aus, normalerweise steht die Ram anzahl auf einem der eingelöteten chips "bei meinem Block is es so" ein kleiner aufkleber ist manchmal auch vorhanden, aber ob die Zahlen auf dem Aufkleber echt sind, weis man auch nicht, jeder könnte schließlich so einen aufkleber herstellen.

Mfg: ZweiA


----------

